# Warning to all Rescuers and transports



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I got this in the mail tonight, which was ironic considering last night I got a transport request to bring a puppy from Boston to a rescue in CT who agreed to take him. This dog was transported up via car privately, without interstate healthcertificates and 2 weeks quarantine, and was discovered to have heartworm, so the adopter refused to accept the dog. Ironic huh...
We all feel badly for these dogs, but the rules are in place for a reason, and this is jeopardizing the work we are doing up in MA to try to change the importation and safety laws.







---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *Parker, Rhonda* <[email protected]>
Date: Sat, May 29, 2010 at 6:42 PM
Subject: Southern Rescuers/Transporters jeopardize New England: laws imminent
To: 


I received this email today and wanted to share with all rescues/shelters/transporters I know, and hope they will forward to all rescues/shelters/transporters THEY know. Transporters in particular need to be aware of this information: their businesses will suffer significantly if New England will no longer accept southern animals. If our northern outlets are blocked, the animals down here are in serious, serious trouble. Southern rescues have to be sure they play by the rules---I remember not long ago a Mississippi rescue (shelter?) sent 21 dogs with parvo to New York.
We southerners are desperate to get animals out of harm's way, but it appears not getting health certs, insuring two week quarantines etc. may cost southern animals dearly.
EVERYONE, THIS IS MOST DISTURBING---PLEASE SHARE, WITH RESCUERS, SHELTERS, TRANSPORTERS, SO EVERYONE WILL UNDERSTAND THE CRITICAL IMPORTANCE OF ADHERING TO THE LAW.
Anyone who puts an animal on transport without a valid health cert, rabies vacc, and two week quarantine is messing it up for the rest of us. Any transporter who ACCEPTS such animals (and you are out there) is messing it up for the rest of us. You are playing a dangerous game with precious lives.
Read the two emails below, and SHARE WITH EVERYONE.

From: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]
Sent: 5/28/2010 11:06:23 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Subj: [OOHW-Carolinas] Need to read what is going on in the north


 An important letter from a Ct rescuer . 
A very strong legislative undercurrent is growing to close the borders of other New England states following Massachusetts' law to rescued dogs transported from the South due to irresponsible and dangerous actions by rescuers and transporters who VIOLATE multiple states' laws by ignoring the requirements to have current HCs and to observe quarantine periods before transports commence.

The fact that Parvo, which was unheard of in CT until recently, is now spreading throughout municipal shelters, many of which are now being overwhelmed by abandoned dogs transported from the South, is receiving a great deal of attention from the officials at CT's DoA, so it is just a matter of time before CT legislators act. CT's public and private sectors are working so hard to eradicate the remaining few kill shelters in our state, and residents, including me, will not tolerate transporting potentially sick dogs into or through our state.

The dire consequence of individuals failing to adhere to states' DoA's laws governing the transport of live companion animals is that Southern dogs, many of whom could find perfect forever homes in New England, will be sentenced to painful, cruel and unnecessary deaths in Southern shelters due to the irresponsible actions committed by people who profess to be "rescuers."

As a devoted activist who has spent decades rescuing animals, I implore both Southern and Northern rescuers and transporters to respect and obey the laws designed to protect New England's residents' beloved pets because otherwise the innocent for whom we all speak will pay the tragic price. 

Thank you for reading this important message. 

Gay Schonbrunn
Weston, CT 

Member YGRR, GRREAT, GRRCNY, Westport Coalition Against Puppy Mills, Jenny's Hope Rescue, Verified OTRA Transporter








*I am sad to tell everyone that a massive Parvo breakout occurred in the New Britain pound as of yesterday, I believe.*

And, Karen, is VERY correct: I have scheduled appts for my four dogs all to receive the Canine Influenza vaccine.

As you already know, no one can transport an animal through Mass WITHOUT a valid HC from a Mass vet, and other states throughout New England are considering following their lead.

*The problem is that so-called "independent" rescuers with the best of intentions are not enforcing the quarantine period before arranging transports from the South and thus are potentially exposing all dogs with whom they come in contact with exposure to this deadly disease.* 

That is why I must sound like a dictator, but I will NOT work with any rescue or transport that I do not know provides very careful medical screening, especially for Parvo which can be transmitted on our clothes during a transport and then brought into our homes putting our own animals at risk. 



​





​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I had no idea about New Britain. This is very sad...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is very sad, especially since it is caused by people just not thinking ahead. And not realizing that their actions affect many others as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was once told if a transport gets stopped and only one dog on the transport does not have their rabies paperwork, every dog can be put down if this is what the authorities choose to do. Just imagine how many dogs lives could be at stake.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was once told if a transport gets stopped and only one dog on the transport does not have their rabies paperwork, every dog can be put down if this is what the authorities choose to do. Just imagine how many dogs lives could be at stake.


 
I don't know about that, but I do know they can turn the transport around and escort to the state line from the direction it came from. That is why it is so important to use the USDA transporters. They know the rules, the regulations etc. I know we all want to help save dogs, putting a dog in crate or a couple of them and just driving them north or across state lines will not help the dogs in the long run. You can sneak a few across without papers, but in the end if the New England states shut down their borders, that will be all that is left to do. The large 501c3 rescues who know all the rules and are supposed to be doing this properly along with the DOT transport will all end up shutting down. God help us if New Britain tracks down this parvo outbreak, and it can be done at time with particular strains. 
I don't know if I am more sad or angry that this is happening!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting this warning. I know the rescue I formerly volunteered for routinely transports dogs from Arkansas, Louisiana and Oklahoma to Texas and I doubt they have health certificates when they are pulled directly from shelters. The DoT rules apply to all transports across state lines.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was once told if a transport gets stopped and only one dog on the transport does not have their rabies paperwork, every dog can be put down if this is what the authorities choose to do. Just imagine how many dogs lives could be at stake.


 
Sorry Kim that it took so long to get the answer. Most states will just remove the paperless dog and quarantine it. They can and will turn the transport around if that is what they want to do. 

It's just not worth it to put a dog in your car, and bring for adoption or fostering without the interstate Health Cert, and the Rabies Certificate. They are not that expensive and just may help the transporter save the dogs life which is the ultimate goal isnt it?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cham,

I tried to google the USDA requirements regarding animal transports last night and got bogged down. By any chance do you have a link to the relevant regulation? I am pretty positive the intake people at the new rescue I'm going to volunteer with are not aware of these requirements and I'd like to head off any possible issues if they decide to pull a dog from across state lines.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I never would have considered rescues sending animals on transport without health certificates. I just figured this was the norm with crossing state lines with any animals.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I never would have considered rescues sending animals on transport without health certificates. I just figured this was the norm with crossing state lines with any animals.


In my former rescue's case it was simply an individual being dispatched to Louisiana, Oklahoma or Arkansas to pick a golden up directly from a shelter and transporting back to TX to the rescue's veterinarian. It was always an emergency situation due to the golden being on the PTS list. If the rescue needed to wait for a health certificate it would be (i)too late, shelters don't wait when they need the space, and (ii) too expensive because they don't have rescue vets outside the DFW metro area. Granted, the chances of getting pulled over are slim, unless the volunteer is driving erratically or speeding, but if it happened and the officer pulling the car over knew about the requirements, then the dog is in danger. 

Each state has different requirements and on first reading Texas' is pretty lax as far as domestic small dogs. It is a risk that rescues should know about though.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Does this in any way affect people (me) travelling through New England with a family pet in the car?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not really sure but I found this from a search:
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/animal_imports_states.shtml

It has the guidelines for all the states if that's any help ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Does this in any way affect people (me) travelling through New England with a family pet in the car?


I'd be sure to speak with your Vet. They may have some suggestions. Also, I think, but I'm not sure, if your dog is licensed in another state and has tags on the collar, which includes a rabies tag, it's helpful.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

How sad!

I know it happened here in Calgary a few years ago, after Katrina. A rescue group brought in a load of dogs, housed them at a boarding kennel etc. and some had the greyhound flu or something similar, and a bunch of the dogs that were boarded got sick. Guess they didn't think to check that or have separate quarters for the rescues.

Lana


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd be sure to speak with your Vet. They may have some suggestions. Also, I think, but I'm not sure, if your dog is licensed in another state and has tags on the collar, which includes a rabies tag, it's helpful.


Before reading any of this, I would never have thought that a family of US citizens travelling within the US with their family dog would have to show any proof of anything--even if they cross into other states.

I talked with (the receptionist at) my regular vet's office (about crossing the border into Canada with our dog) and she said she checked with the vet and said I should get an exam 10 days prior to travel and carry the letter with me that states he is in good health (and carry current rabies vaccination information)

I then checked an online site regarding entry into Canada/US and it said you only needed the rabies vaccination certificate (which lists breed, sex, age, etc).

Then, I checked with my other vet (spoke to him personally) and he also said I only need the rabies vaccination certificate-no other certification-to enter Canada.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bring everything you can just to keep yourself covered!

You will have a health cert
You have a dog license 
You have a rabies tag and cert

Make a list and check it twice!

I wouldn't think about it much either. It's always best to play it safe. There's a travel form you can carry with you two. Hooch posted it a long time ago. I'd fill it out and keep it in the car.


----------

